# What age did you start playing the series?



## Chris01 (Jun 6, 2016)

I started playing it when I was about 12, how old were you when you picked up the series


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 6, 2016)

Around 10/11 I think.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 6, 2016)

when i was like 7 i think? on our old gamecube. if we moved in here when i was 6, then around 6-7


----------



## thrillingprince (Jun 6, 2016)

i was in 3rd grade, so I was probably about 9/10


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

6 years old

AC OG


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jun 6, 2016)

9 years old.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 6, 2016)

Either 5 or 6, I can't remember. But it was on the gamecube


----------



## Opal (Jun 6, 2016)

acnl was the first one I played so 13 or 14


----------



## Peter (Jun 6, 2016)

Around 6 or 7, with the Gamecube version


----------



## lindseynewleaf (Jun 6, 2016)

I got the original AC game for my 10th birthday. It was the best gift ever.


----------



## Bjork (Jun 6, 2016)

i got it as a gift for my sister when i was 9.

too bad i played it more than her, got hooked on it, then bought all the variations that had been released at the time.

jjsdflk


----------



## Cass123 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have been mayor for 5 months and new leaf is my first animal crossing game. I'm 24 years old.


----------



## darlingplease (Jun 6, 2016)

I think since I was 2 or 3? It was the GameCube version, and the first game I ever played


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jun 6, 2016)

Lol. 19. I've only recently been able to play video games. I used to have epilepsy as a child...


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 7, 2016)

I was around 9 ish. With the gamecube version of course.


----------



## treetops (Jun 7, 2016)

I started playing the series when I was 16. I still feel very new to the series even to this day, lol.


----------



## Isabelle4Smash (Jun 7, 2016)

I got my first gamecube in 2005, I'm 14 now, so, I was about 4 or 5. Although I messed around with my grandma's gamecube when I was even younger. She's the reason I love the series today.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 7, 2016)

20-21 or something like that.


----------



## Araie (Jun 7, 2016)

I think I was 4 or 5 when I first started to play Animal Crossing. After that I was completely hooked.


----------



## Kurashiki (Jun 7, 2016)

I started playing the gamecube version when I was around 7


----------



## PrincessAurora (Jun 7, 2016)

I think I was around 9 years old. I played the Gamecube version with my sister and it was a blast! I'm about to turn 20 this year.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 8, 2016)

I started playing when I was in 2nd grade with the gamecube version so I think 6.


----------



## llamasity (Jun 8, 2016)

I started playing when I was 12! I guess I started a little late compared to all of you.


----------



## Koden (Jun 8, 2016)

First played it on Gamecube when I was like...7? maybe, and then I recently picked up ACNL again around 2 years ago


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 8, 2016)

I was only 8!


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

I was about 7, I started with ac gamecube


----------



## Cascade (Jun 8, 2016)

i remember i was 16 at that time


----------



## Diancie (Jun 9, 2016)

12


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

Think I was 15 when I got WW back in 2007 or something :3


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 11, 2016)

I think I was 6 or 7


----------



## jiny (Jun 11, 2016)

i think i was 8, starting with ww


----------



## UnlikelyPenguin (Jun 11, 2016)

10. Now I'm 11. Full house upgrade and everything (mostly).


----------



## Mints (Jun 11, 2016)

I started when I was about 14 I believe


----------



## vexnir (Jun 11, 2016)

12 I think, Wild World.
Gamecube was never a thing here so I haven't learned till later that there was one for it.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 11, 2016)

Oh goodness, I want to say my first game was WW in 6th grade? So like 11/12-ish? Looking back on it, I had no idea what I was doing in game.


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Jun 11, 2016)

I think I was 6 or 7, and it was on Wild World  and now I'm almost 13


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 11, 2016)

Probably when I was 12, Wild World was my first game in the series (I got it for my birthday), I didn't get city folks, but when ACNL was unveiled I became excited about the series again, and I got it on release, I'm 20 now.


----------



## skylucario (Jun 16, 2016)

Dang, I feel like all of you guys were older when you started playing AC!
I started playing the games when I was only 5, but I was actually a pretty good reader for my age (I learned to read when I was two). My town was called "BVN" (though I didn't know that would end up being my town's name at the time and got really mad at myself), and when I learned what abbreviations were, I decided it stood for "Beautiful Valley Nation". I remember Resetti once freaked out at me for not saving my game, and when I tried saying "sorry" to him, he yelled at me more. I then asked my dad for help; he called the mole a "flying buttress". I then turned the power off and gave up. That was pretty darn funny (at the time, but it still is in a nostalgic way). 

I seem to remember Margie, Kid Cat, Punchy, Dotty, and Static being my favorite villagers until they all moved away (though I reclaimed them on City Folk--yaay!). Then I got Butch, whom I loved, but he moved away, too. When I got him in my ACNL campsite, my heart screamed "FATEEEE," and I made him move in ASAP (after losing rock-paper-scissors thrice). He's still my favorite villager. <3 I'm currently attempting to get Dotty back, though!

And, actually, not to make this post any longer, I got two copies of AC:NL on my birthday (I got a gift card from my friend and downloaded the digital copy, then got a physical copy later that day). I made my main game's character Mark from Lunetta and made the other (digital copy) game the opposite version of me (Macy from Sun Peak). I ended up leaving my main game on an airplane because my sister lost my game case ///), so Sun Peak is now my main town (surprisingly, I use Macy's character more than Mark's). Yay for digital copies!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 16, 2016)

10


----------



## spamurai (Jun 16, 2016)

I think I was 13 or 14 or something like that.
So many memories


----------



## Penellope (Jun 16, 2016)

I was maybe 10 or 11 years old? I had just gotten the Game Cube and bought Animal Crossing, Crash Bandicoot, and Super Monkey ball. Those were some fun times


----------



## skylucario (Jun 16, 2016)

Penellope said:


> I was maybe 10 or 11 years old? I had just gotten the Game Cube and bought Animal Crossing, Crash Bandicoot, and Super Monkey ball. Those were some fun times



Wow, my first GC games were Super Monkey Ball/AC, too! x)


----------



## guardgirl (Jun 16, 2016)

I got it on the GC when it first came out so i was 5/6. I also had Mario Party 4, Harvest Moon: Another Wonderful Life, Super Mario Sunshine, and Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 16, 2016)

i think 8. My sister let me play her copy of Wild World


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jun 16, 2016)

I think I was 3 or 4 when I started on city folk


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 16, 2016)

Around age 8 or 9.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 16, 2016)

I was actually 23, I think. New Leaf is the first Animal Crossing game I've ever played.


----------



## pika62221 (Jul 19, 2016)

I was going on 28 when the original came out in America, and 39 when New Leaf came out in the US. I had planned to skip this series in 2002, but the NES games, and the fact it connected with the GBA AND that it used the e-reader, AND the e-reader cards, kind of hooked me. The rest has been a 14 year history. Yes, do the math, I'm in my 40's and play this, deal with it!!!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

Teenage can't remember what age...


----------



## Limon (Jul 19, 2016)

I started when I was maybe 6-8ish??


----------



## Peridot666 (Jul 19, 2016)

5 i think


----------



## drowningfairies (Jul 19, 2016)

6. Animal Crossing on the Gamecube. I've played wvery one of them up to date.


----------



## Trystin (Jul 19, 2016)

Probably since I could hold the GC controller.. Quite a long time.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 19, 2016)

When I was 23. Got AC:WW as an impulse buy while shopping with my sisters after one of them turned 21. We went dress shopping after her big dinner (in Dec so late night shopping was on), then I followed her into the EB Games store opposite.. and walked out with a DS lite bundled with AC:WW. Best impulse buy ever!


----------



## Sheando (Jul 20, 2016)

I was 11 or 12 when I got Wild World, which was my first game. I loved that town.


----------



## Mints (Jul 20, 2016)

When I was either 13 or 14.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 20, 2016)

I think I bought Wild World right after my 8th or 9th birthday. I had a sleepover with a few friends for my birthday and two of them brought their copies of Wild World. One of them let me make a character on their game and I fell in love with the game so I bought the game with some of my birthday money. And after that I completely fell in love with the series and I've been playing ever since


----------



## Pinkbell (Jul 20, 2016)

n64 days I was 8-12? can't remember :O but around their and about.


----------



## Toot (Jul 20, 2016)

My first AC game was the one of the GameCube. There were a few before that one, but I never heard of AC until I got a GameCube. 

I heard of City Folk, afterwards, but I never played it because I didn't have a Wii. Never knew about Wild World until after getting New Leaf and registering for this site. Lol. If I knew about Wild World, I would have definitely got it.


----------



## Joelthezombie (Jul 20, 2016)

Probably around 5. I used to watch my sisters and dad play a lot before though. It was the original gamecube one.


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 20, 2016)

I think I got the 2002 version in 2003 for my birthday.. so probably around 7 or 8 years old c:


----------



## Toot (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh crap... I misinterpreted the OP. I thought you meant the age of gaming or whatever. Lmao. 

I was like 11/12.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 21, 2016)

I was about 5 or something...


----------



## MidnaEmiko (Jul 21, 2016)

When Animal crossing came out on gamecube 2002
I got a gamecube in 2003 and played Animal Crossing as
my first game at 6 years old, I thought the cover looked
Super adorable and I never stopped playing untill WW, but 
I didn't know how to play correctly, i used to think bells where golden dresses the way
It was drawn like a loose bag of change xD.  I also ended up buying over 10 different copies of that game with
Animal crossing gamecube memory cards inside all of them after the years
because back then playing a lot at first i didnt take care Of my games back then
Hadn't learn how to not scratch it because i wasnt used to the concept of Discs just VCR and always begged my parents to buy me a new copy. Ever since i have played every animal crossing after.


----------



## Jazznote (Jul 23, 2016)

ACNL was my very first animal crossing game and I started  playing that at the age of 26.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 24, 2016)

I started playing animal crossing at the age of 8.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jul 24, 2016)

I think around 12? I was in the 6th grade and I got Wild World for Christmas. I didn't understand/play AC much until City Folk.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 24, 2016)

Started with Population Growing...must have been around 10 years old. It's been so long but I still remember it fondly!


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 24, 2016)

Around 9 - 11, I think.


----------



## oaristos (Jul 24, 2016)

This year, at 23. I actually played City Folk for a tiny bit when I was 19 but I never really got into the series until New Leaf!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 25, 2016)

I started playing Wild World when I was 3, I never completed Nook's tasks and all I did was run around, get coffee and push my favourite villagers


----------



## ams (Jul 25, 2016)

At the ripe old age of 23.


----------



## zeldagirl25 (Jul 25, 2016)

At 18 with Animal Crossing: City Folk. Then went to Wild World.


----------



## Rustywolf (Jul 26, 2016)

I think I was like 8? It was shortly after the Gamecube game came out.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 26, 2016)

I was 13, my first game was New Leaf.


----------



## Crash (Jul 26, 2016)

19..? it was when new leaf came out :c


----------



## Milleram (Jul 26, 2016)

I think I was around 15 years old. That was back when the Game Cube version was released.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jul 29, 2016)

i honestly have no idea. 6 or 7 maybe 8? i started with wild world and got the gamecube version later on.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 29, 2016)

When I was 10 I got my first ac game


----------



## Noah2000 (Jul 29, 2016)

I was about 8 I think


----------



## AmiiboMan64 (Jul 30, 2016)

I was either 5 or 6 when I first played Animal Crossing, and the first one I played was the GameCube version.

By the way, I think this post would be better suited as a poll since you could collect the information in a much better way.


----------



## Charlise (Jul 30, 2016)

Idek, I think it was Wild World tho. I do own the GC version though, but that was after City Folk came out


----------



## Foxxie (Jul 30, 2016)

Well I got WW when it was released over here, so... 2006?  So 10 years ago I would have been 25


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 30, 2016)

10. I got New Leaf in 2013 and I've been playing ever since for three years, collecting over 1000 hours of play time collectively.


----------



## LuminousLisa (Jul 31, 2016)

28! LoL, and it was AC:CF.


----------



## Pearls (Jul 31, 2016)

I got wild world when I was 9


----------



## Romaki (Jul 31, 2016)

I got Wild World when I was 10.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jul 31, 2016)

Lesse', it was right after my birthday when Population Growing came out in 2002, so I was... 14.


----------



## grrrolf (Jul 31, 2016)

when i was 8 or 9, i think? started with wild world


----------



## Daydream (Aug 1, 2016)

8 or 9, my first game was ACG. :3 It was already released since a few years though (I'm 18).


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 1, 2016)

About 13 and that's when the GC version was release in 2002.


----------



## Kaedyn (Aug 1, 2016)

Dang y'all are experts compared to me. New Leaf was my first Animal Crossing game, so I woulda been 18. Although I did get interest from playing my friend's copy of Wild World once when I was like, 14 or so.  I kinda feel bad for y'all when it comes to Acres and all that tedious stuff... How did you guys cope?!


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Aug 1, 2016)

I started on city folk at 3 or 4.


----------



## Tracer (Aug 1, 2016)

I played Wild World awhile after it came out, but before City Folk. Once I started playing CF I was hooked, stayed up playing it until about 6 AM with people over the internet during the summer. I was about 6 - 9 years old at the time. Years later I'm playing New Leaf. I love this series.


----------



## ConChistes212 (Aug 1, 2016)

I recently got into it! So ACNL was my first AC game when I was like 20. I enjoy so much!


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 2, 2016)

16.


----------



## sunwolfx (Aug 3, 2016)

I think I was 12. It's been so awesome playing it, I find so much enjoyment now that I've found this website to play with even more people


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2016)

I was 10 when I first played Animal Crossing. It was on the GameCube, and we had a shared town.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2016)

I first started playing AC on the Gamecube in January 2008, when I was 8 1/2 years old, a month after I moved ito my new house. My brother got the GCN and a couple games for his birthday, and Animal Crossing just happend to be one of them.


----------



## SarahsNY (Aug 4, 2016)

6 or 7, with my cousin's copy of WW.


----------



## Cariicarky (Aug 4, 2016)

i was around 4 years old i believe. my older sister let me make a file on her ww copy, and i remember repeatedly turning on and off trying to get resetti to leave lol. about a year later my brother got his own game and we shared a town, while my older sister had her own town.


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 13, 2016)

started at 10! when i heard about NL being released, i decided to ask for wild world to act as a filler until NL came out. when it did i was like 11 and was obsessed


----------



## AlienLiaru (Aug 13, 2016)

a few years ago, when I was 18. I got interested in it when my friends started playing new leaf. I decided to try wild world and I liked it.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 13, 2016)

I was 5 I think in 2006. My sister had got Wild World for her bday, and I loved it too.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 13, 2016)

6/7 with City Folk.


----------



## Charlise (Aug 13, 2016)

10 with City Folk. Still play that game to this day ^^


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 13, 2016)

i found a copy of wild world when i was like seven


----------



## xara (Aug 15, 2016)

I think I was like 6 when I got Wild World


----------



## Twisterheart (Aug 16, 2016)

I was like 9, I think


----------



## cornimer (Aug 18, 2016)

The first game I ever played was Wild World, which I got when I was 12.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 18, 2016)

11 i think?? pretty sure i got cf on my 11th (or maybe 12th) birthday hheh


----------



## iFallOutBoy (Aug 19, 2016)

Started playing when I was 13!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 20, 2016)

I was around 33. My son was 14 and got me started on the GameCube.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 20, 2016)

I think I was about 8 yrs? Not too sure but it was Wild World and I friggen loved it.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Aug 22, 2016)

7. When the original game made its way to the US. My brother had a copy and let me have a character to play with on the weekends, when we were together. When I was 10 he gave me his gamecube and the game so I could play whenever I wanted.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)

I was in the 5th grade so whatever age I was then lol


----------



## Romaki (Aug 22, 2016)

With 10 years.


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

I was 8 years old.


----------



## lindseynewleaf (Sep 1, 2016)

I was 10! My mom got me ACGC for my 10th birthday. I'm 22 now.


----------



## Envy (Sep 2, 2016)

I started playing at the tail-end of being 13, when AC:GCN was released.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

I think I was 9!


----------



## reririx (Sep 2, 2016)

I can't remember how old I was, I was for sure 10 or younger, but I played the first AC game on GameCube at my friend's house haha. And been obsessed since ^^ Never played ACWW but played ACCF and ACNL


----------



## hamster (Sep 2, 2016)

i'm pretty sure i was around 8-9


----------



## N a t (Sep 6, 2016)

I honestly cannot even remember what age I started playing at, because I have been playing for as long as I can remember. I started with the GC version though, and I'm 19 now...


----------



## Elov (Sep 6, 2016)

I believe I was 8. My first ac was the gamecube version, but I think WW was already out at the time.


----------



## momokoleila (Sep 6, 2016)

I believe I was five or six, on the gamecube ;O (I am nearly nineteen). Oh my it has been a long, addictive journey.. Animal Crossing has on and off been part of my life but always well-loved.


----------



## himari (Sep 7, 2016)

8-9 years old!


----------



## akirakirai (Sep 7, 2016)

Ooh, this brings up nostalgia :'D I think I started playing Animal Crossing a few years after it first came out on the gamecube.. I was in 5th grade I think? So 10-11 or something lolz. I remember not knowing that questions dictated the way your eyes look so I kept resetting and Resetti would always yell at me lmao.


----------



## satine (Sep 7, 2016)

I was 6 lol! My mom and I went to Gamestop for the first time ever and bought ACGC. It was my first video game and now I'm addicted to it for life. My brother played it with me back in the day but he doesn't now, he's more of a Fallout fan lol. But it's safe to say ACGC was our introduction to video games.


----------



## Popsy (Sep 7, 2016)

Since about 7 or 8, that's 10 years :O


----------



## Renmei (Sep 7, 2016)

I just started last Christmas so... I was 15 ^^" I have been wanting to play it for really long tho~


----------



## Golden_Purrl (Sep 7, 2016)

I got a copy of Wild World and a new Nintendo DS lite for my 17th birthday. 
So 17. I can't believe it's been ten years since I've started playing Animal Crossing!


----------



## Mewberries (Sep 7, 2016)

Around 4-5. Beat that!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 9, 2016)

I was much later starting the series than most people, I only really heard about animal crossing when I noticed wild world in my local games shop. I was probably late teens by that point but still have some nostalgia for the villagers I had in that town. Only really got into it properly with new leaf though


----------



## AmenFashion (Sep 11, 2016)

I was 10!
I remember seeing an ad for AC:GC in my Nintendo Power magazine and running out to Blockbuster to rent it. I was hooked and immediately bought it.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Sep 14, 2016)

18, haha. I wish I had started playing it earlier, but, you know. I'm almost 22 now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2016)

I got AC:NL as my 1st AC game for Christmas 2013.  So I was 13 lol


----------



## Chrysopal (Sep 17, 2016)

Between 6-8

- - - Post Merge - - -

Best game ever


----------



## BronzeElf (Sep 20, 2016)

6 years old. I'm 16 so Wild World was my first game 10 years ago.


----------



## Nunbal (Sep 20, 2016)

My first one was wild world. I was probably like 13 or 14 lmao


----------



## Ray-ACP (Sep 20, 2016)

I got AC GC for christmas, must of been around 13? Was best christmas ever <3


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 21, 2016)

I found out what it was when I was 7 but didn't play it properly until I was 8 or 9


----------



## Kawaii Nasu (Sep 24, 2016)

I was 5 or 6! I started so young xD
 I had just moved to my new house and we finally got our gamecube hooked up. I remember waiting all day for my brother to get off so I could play, but since I was so young, I could never get past the 'meet everyone in your town' task. But somehow I still found it fun enough to keep playing, even though all I could do was shake trees and pick up sea shells lol


----------



## Ray-ACP (Sep 25, 2016)

lol that christmas i got the most games i ever got, paper mario 2, animal crossing, tales of symphonia, mario kart double dash and duel masters on gba. The first 3 games in that list are my favourite of all time.


----------



## acnllover1234 (Sep 25, 2016)

got wild world i was about 8 at the time and i thought you had to cross animals over a bridge xD


----------



## VanillaChase (Sep 25, 2016)

I started playing at the age of 18, I think. Aha..


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Sep 25, 2016)

Didn't play until New leaf.. So.. Around 17 o.o


----------



## Corrie (Sep 25, 2016)

I was 12 when I got Wild World. Holy crap I felt much older than 12. XD  I remember making a constellation where it is a birthday cake and it's named "My 13th Birthday." X3


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Sep 25, 2016)

About 6/7.


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 25, 2016)

I started playing on my birthday after it released on Gamecube.  I was 11.


----------



## Mimi the Great (Sep 25, 2016)

I think I was around eight or nine when I got Wild World for Christmas. It had been out for at least a year, but it took me some time to get a DS.


----------



## emolga (Sep 25, 2016)

i think i started playing when i was six or seven, so 2007 or 2008, maybe? can't believe it's been so long


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Sep 28, 2016)

I started playing this game in 2014 when I was 13


----------



## jessicat_197 (Sep 28, 2016)

I believe 15. I was kinda late to the game lol. And i started at wild world but that was a couple of months before new leaf came out.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Sep 29, 2016)

around twelve or thirteen, i think?


----------



## reicheru (Sep 29, 2016)

I started playing last March, which was when I was 21 hahaaa.  New Leaf is my first Animal Crossing game. And I also love HHD too ^-^


----------

